# The Fly



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

I really hope this happens, from the Moebius Facebook page:

Since Monarch had announced their closing a while back, one of the topics has been The Fly. Scott had announced this some time back, and the fans were eagerly awaiting. With so much time between releases, Monarch had never secured the licensing through Fox. 2 years ago, Fox came to us asking if we were interested. We took the license. All of the license. This includes The Fly, Return of the Fly, The Fly (1986), and The Fly II. While we've moved slow on it, we have moved some. Sculpt by Jeff Yagher is in progress based on the attached sketch. Look for something hopefully at year's end, hopefully other products as well based on the latter films.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I hope!

Carl-


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm not that bothered about the Fly but I'd probably by one at least. I wish Moebius would do the Cyclops though as it was a stunning sculpt.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Great news, can't wait!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Should be a good seller!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Fantastic news from Moebius. I thought the Fly in styrene notion was dead and buried. For that matter any styrene monster kits.
Count me in


----------



## Neverendingmods (May 31, 2006)

Woohoo!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Help me! Help me!


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Since the late Monarch Models had failed to bring this particular model
kit to light for a lot of true movie monster fans,it looks like Moebius Models
has come to the rescue to pick up the slack for Movie Monster model kits
series!


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

This will be great for Monster Café Saltillo!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

That's flippin' GREAT!!!


Paulbo said:


> Help me! Help me!


http://www.disclose.tv/action/viewvideo/134997/The_Fly_1958/



I can't wait for this one!
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Moo suit?


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

WOI said:


> ...it looks like Moebius Models has come to the rescue to pick up the slack for Movie Monster model kits series!


Don't hold your breath. This sounds like it's going to be just a one-off monster. We'll probably get just The Fly, and then it's back to sci-fi vehicles for Moebius. Which is fine by me, as long as we do _get_ The Fly.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Cajjunwolfman said:


> Moo suit?


I wonder if it has little pink "udders"? That would be a nice touch.
:tongue:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> I wonder if it has little pink "udders"? That would be a nice touch.
> :tongue:


That's udderly ridiculous! :tongue:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I really want the Fly. If the Moo suite gets picked up it doesn't matter to me one way or the udder


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Jimmy B said:


> I really want the Fly. If the Moo suite gets picked up it doesn't matter to me one way or the udder



Moo suite...I immediately pictured a Gary Larson Far Side Cows orchestra...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

ChrisW said:


> Moo suite...I immediately pictured a Gary Larson Far Side Cows orchestra...


That's udderly ridiculous.


----------



## skywalker5321 (May 14, 2008)

How much more can we Milk out of this one?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

skywalker5321 said:


> How much more can we Milk out of this one?


Why, you got something butter to do?


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

skywalker5321 said:


> How much more can we Milk out of this one?


...and what's worse, these jokes are the cream of the crop!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

OK, let's get back on track here.

I wonder if the model kit of the Fly will have human feet. or not?
I really would hate it if it has fly-like legs as opposed to normal human feet.
Why is this particular detail so important to me?
Because...

I'M LACK-TOES INTOLERANT!!!

BaDoom - Tis!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Ugh - Chris that one needs to be put out to pasture


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

cheesus give me a break


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Let's moove on, shall we?


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I would just like to state that I take personal offense at all these insensitive cow jokes from my fellow board members. 

But I won't hold it against you ...

"To err is human. To forgive, bovine."


----------

